# Alcove in a fireplace. Vent?



## Velochris (6 Jul 2021)

The top bedroom had fitted storage built into the old fireplace. The other side (downstairs flue) was blocked and it turned out a hidden safe was above it.

The storage etc has been removed and the old wood lintel replaced. There are no signs of damp at all (chimney is internal side of semi-detached). The pots are topped with vented cowls. 

I am now deciding whether to block up the entire space, or have it boarded and an nice alcove space for additional storage.

Even though no signs of damp, the cautious part of me would want an air brick, even though it doesn't seem to have prevented the internals remaining dry.

An air brick is fine if on the wall upright. However, if I went for the alcove, the vent would be in the boarding sealing the flue, so maybe prone to dust falling down and into the room.

I may be over thinking things and giving in to my natural caution. Anybody had this done and had to consider similar issues?


----------



## TissoT (6 Jul 2021)

Add a clay air brick vent in the attic on the chimney Brest.

This way the chimney is vented permanently which is good practice. Leaving you to do what you want with the opening.


----------



## T4tomo (6 Jul 2021)

more importantly - what was in the safe?


----------



## Velochris (6 Jul 2021)

TissoT said:


> Add a clay air brick vent in the attic on the chimney Brest.
> 
> This way the chimney is vented permanently which is good practice. Leaving you to do what you want with the opening.



Like that idea thanks. However, where the chimney is in the loft has been boarded out, with walls etc, so doesn't get much movement of air. 

Guessing it would still be better than nothing though.


----------



## Velochris (6 Jul 2021)

T4tomo said:


> more importantly - what was in the safe?


Absolutely nothing!


----------



## newts (26 Jul 2021)

With a horizontal vent you can form an arc over the vent above the soffit with stiff plastic to prevent too much dust coming down & still have air flow.


----------

